# Tell me about 6 month old puppies



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

He will keep her busy for sure! Mine is now 7 months, and for the past month he's been really enjoying his new teeth. He gets smarter by the day, but he's starting to to realize he can disobey me and do what he wants. We're working on that. He has been a little mellow puppy but they vary in energy levels. You would have to meet him to really know if he was going to be a bit much for Stella since you know her personality. Some dogs aren't keen on puppies, but being a poodle she will likely be entertained.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

HI, Tizzy is 7 months old now and i have had her since she was 4 months old. She is a Mini and we also have Hoolie who is a 17 month old Standard. Really I think it depends on the dogs.. Tizzy is a little spitfire and a match for Hoolie who is still an energetic puppy. Now if she had an older girl telling her what is what Im sure she would be different. Instead she has a big brother that encourages her . I was looking for that older dog/puppy combination when I went to get the second dog but found a puppy instead. It is a bit trying at times but they are both fun


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is 7 months now. He is very affectionate and full of fun and mischief. He gets the zoomies about the same time each night and does laps around our great room no matter how active our day has been. Your dog will have to put up with puppy foolishness because they love to play but he also sleeps hard. I would have Stella and the puppy meet and see how they get on. Your potential puppy sounds like a gem - I hope it works out for you.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

My mini Albi was fairly active at 6 months. Very busy, lots of chewing, hard to keep her focus, sort of ADD. It's somewhat frustrating at first. I went from a household with only my 20 year old cat I'd had since I was a child to a year old kitten and a new puppy in a year, and I admit, it was incredibly stressful at first.

But the good news is that Albi's 10 months now and all of that has really improved just in the last month or so. I'm really surprised at how immediate it was as soon as she past 9 months. She's slowed down, starting to really focus and much better for training exercises. She's still a huge chewer, but I've always supplied her with lots of chewies so she's never had the opportunity to go for anything she shouldn't.

Albi goes to my mom's house twice a week to get a break from coming to work with me and play with my mom's two standards. The old man Pepper simply ignores her, and she gets bored with him. Bella on the other hand is her babysitter, and she's surprisingly good with her. They play all day and and a large mini can take a certain amount of roughhousing. Bella has only really yelled at her a few times and put her in her place when she's too much, much like motherly instinct, although Bella was never bred. Maybe your Stella will be the same.

So it might be hectic for a while, but the puppy crazies don't last forever.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have a mini, but I got Tiger at 6 months. Honestly, you can't beat getting an older puppy. We did have some issues with crate barking when left alone and finalizing potty training, but now that he has had a few weeks to settle in, he is perfect in the crate and potty trained. And I've only owned him for a month! Sometimes I wish I had had him when he was a wee pup, but it's really been nice that all of his teeth are in (so NO crazy chewing), he was already crate trained, used to grooming and has basically full bladder control.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Your prospect sounds just like Beau. He, too, was six months old when we got him. The breeder held on to him as a show prospect, but he was clearly going oversize, so we lucked out. He's our first-ever dog, so I can't compare him to a tiny pup, but based on the puppy-raising (mis)adventures I've read on the forum, I am sooo glad we got an older puppy!

Beau was crate and potty trained from the get go. He walked well on a leash. We did have a few accidents, but he quickly learned our drill, and we his. The crate didn't last long; after about a month or two, he earned our trust and he's had the run of the house ever since.

The stereotype that minis are wild bundles of energy did not and does not apply to Beau. He's always been a very mellow guy. In fact, he's too mellow, and we're having to watch his calories so he doesn't gain weight. That's not to say he never got the zoomies; he has always tended to get a little playful just before bedtime. He's also always been plenty mischevious, and we had to replace every trashcan in the house with a step-on lidded can.

So I guess I can fully endorse the idea of a six-month-old mini. In fact, I think that's the sweet spot. I would love to do what you are doing, only in reverse! There's this young brown standard at rescue right now . . . .


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh thanks for all the good replys! Id love for Stella to meet his little guy but wont be possible....he is on the other side of the country..lol Id have to have him shipped here. Ill put up this photo..nothing is for sure yet..but he is super cute!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

oh my, it would be a done deal for me LOL!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WOW what a handsome boy!!!!!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable! I say go for it... You will love a mini, they are so much fun.

From about 6 months to 11 months Jäger was very busy, needed a ton of exercise and tested me a bit, especially around 9 months old. It was a bit of a challenge to keep him exercised and i did have to teach him to settle, but by the time he was about 1 year he became much easier and is such a joy! Consistent training and regular exercise go a long way.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't help you a great deal because I have 6 dogs. I could never just have 1 dog ever again. Had 1 for about 2 years until I added a 2nd & I wouldn't go back to 1 dog ever again. Those years have passed & my original 2 are deceased many years & now I have 6 dogs. My newest is a Toy/Mini that I got when she was 4 months old. Mellow at first, all 5 dogs ignored her hoping she would go away. That lasted for about 1 month then slowly they have come around. Now at 6 1/2 months she plays with my Spoo, my 2 1/2yro mix & just this past week my 12 1/2 yro dominant Crested has allowed the pup to play with her. An honor in deed. So, she can be wild but she has many outlets to her energy so I really don't notice it much. Now, my Spoo & my mix are in love with each other & I am glad I have LIL because I don't know how my Spoo Leif would get rid of all his energies when outside. We do have 1/2acre mostly fenced in so plenty of room to zoom about which they do.

I think possibly your older dog will have their nose bent out of joint. The new addition won't know the rules so you will have to teach them. But I personally LOVE an older pup. They are so easy to deal with especially if they had a really good start in life.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beautiful face! I am surprised he is not winging his way to you now.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi is a spoo who will be five months old July 1st and honestly, it's just like having a toddler in the house again. She is pretty high energy most of the time. She is walked twice a day with games of fetch, ect, and could still keep going some days. Kind of like the Energizer Bunny!  She does take a long nap mid morning, but loves the go mode. She is very smart and very stubborn. 
We love her to pieces she is such a sweet heart. It is way different with Lexi than it was with out 6 pound toy Patches as a baby. A baby that's 1.2 pounds when you get her that gets the zoomies is way different than a 12 pound baby with the zoomies! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hahaha*



CT Girl said:


> What a beautiful face! I am surprised he is not winging his way to you now.


Well he is almost winging hiscway here. I have all the detailsvworked out...but I need to decided what we want to do.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

If it all depends on the cuteness factor, you are done! How could you see that picture and say no???

We got Auggie at 6 months. He's a year now. Glad I missed the early puppy stages. He's a good dog; I honestly need to spend more time training him. He is still mischievious, needs to be kept busy. Smart; sometimes barky and bossy. But also, fun and snuggly. Love him!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I always like to see a person really giving deep thought when getting a dog. It is such a big commitment it is not to be taken lightly. I look forward to hearing your decision.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, you know he is a drop dead gorgeous puppy. Being a larger mini should make him a nice size, kind of like the European Caniche Moyen size? How much time/energy will you have in the next few months to get him trained and used to you? Personally, I would never have just one dog again. They get so much companionship with two. When I go somewhere they have each other. On the other hand, it is almost twice as much work for you.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Time..we both work full time (ish). In the summer we work Tuesday thru Friday from 8-5. We are both off fri-mon. I usually get off around 3 or 4 pm most days and sometimes earlie on Fridays. So that means the dog would be in a kennel (I imagine) from 8-noon 4 days a week being let out at noon then from 1230-3 or 4 or even 5 ocassionally. We spend most of our other time with Stella and could with a new dog. We garden a lot and only go to eat at places that allow Stella and only have freinds who allow Stella..lol Actually we just have dog people for freinds  

Our life is so quiet now that we keep asking ourselves....now why is it we want another dog??? lol . For example our yesterday was like this:
awoke to Stella sleeping at the foot of our bed...I had to work for a few hrs in the early morning...my husband and Stella did some work in the yard. We all went for lunch at an outdoor restaurant. Stella layed under the table and chewed a rawhide  We came home and did some more outdoor work...Then we grilled out at home and hung out on our back deck which is fenced in...and then on our front porch for 2 hours with Stella. It is not fenced and she layed on the sofa out there next to me..no leash, so well behaved. We said last night.." what would we be doing if we had a 6 month old puppy right now?" Probaby not sitting there for 2 hrs drinking wine..lol

But then we have time of thinking that STella will like having a doggie friend...and when we go for a walk or out with Stella we sort of argue over who walks her..lol And we both like to cuddle with her...My husband would like to do therapy work with us so we need another dog for that too....so I think we have room in our lives for another Stella..I cant imagine there is another one of her out there! Im sure a 6 month old pup is not going to be like a 9 year old dog..I am just hoping that if we get him...they sort of balance each other out....her being a little more active and him being calm...like her. 

Last night as we sat on the front porch...there with a few people coming and going in front of the house..Stella perked up and watched..gave a low growl twice and when I said.." I see it and its ok" she didnt bark or try to go see what the comotion was..I LOVE that about her. My dog before her would bark when he heard something then think about what it was...Stella is very sensible..she looks, listens and decides if the situation need anything more. And she listens to us if we say its ok..its ok.

Does this sound unrealistic? I dont like barky dogs, or hyper dogs..Needing exercise is ok..walks, throwing the ball, etc..as long as one can settle down inside. 

And yes, I am one who thinks very long and hard before getting an animal. Ive had dogs, cats, horses but never had to rehome one. Its a big commitment and I see it like having a child..you should be ready and plan well..although many people dont.
If you have read this whole things..thank you..lol
Tammie


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

It sounds like you are taking everything into consideration and weighing all your options. We had actually thought about getting another dog when our toy Patches was still alive. She was getting older-13, but had been in good health until then. Patches started having some pretty serious health issues that lasted about six months before we lost her. She got very frail as we tried different treatments. In the middle is when we put the new puppy on hold. It would not have been fair to Patches, Lexi or us. You are so right about the commitment we have to these furry creatures that are family. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do think a puppy looks to the older dog for cues on how to behave so some of the traits that you love with Stella might be picked up by the younger dog. You might not be sitting sipping wine for a couple hours while your puppy lies down off lead but you probably would be sharing laughs over silly puppy antics and throwing a toy or two. Swizzle loves to lay at my feet chewing his bully and he sleeps alot so it is not all constant motion. How does Stella get on with other dogs?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I do think a puppy looks to the older dog for cues on how to behave so some of the traits that you love with Stella might be picked up by the younger dog. You might not be sitting sipping wine for a couple hours while your puppy lies down off lead but you probably would be sharing laughs over silly puppy antics and throwing a toy or two. Swizzle loves to lay at my feet chewing his bully and he sleeps alot so it is not all constant motion. How does Stella get on with other dogs?


Stella gets along with every other dog Ive met except my best friends Newfie!! Odd, but true...Lola is a female Newfie..and Stella likes her ok as long as she is not in our home...and she IS in our home a fair amount..STella will give her the evil eye or look very attentive...and If Im not careful she will snap at Lola..otherwise...she loves everyone..we had a youngster here for a week..a SPOO and she loved him..an 18 month old.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you for helping me talk this out. I still havent decided yet..tee hee..

But I am getting closer to a decision. You guys bring up so many good points..I am sure if this puppy were closer to me (geographically) I would take him..being so far and the cost of purchase, shipping and possibly shipping back will be great..and life is soooooo good right now. I dont want Stella to feel any different than she does..unless it is better. She likes to sleep alot, and she goes everywhere with us when we are off work, She is the center of attention..but she never takes advantage of it. 

I am thinking we should leave well enough alone. But I am not convinced..so dont be surprised if I post a thread "introducing....."  Again thanks to you all so much for your thoughts and helping me come to a decision. 
Here is a photo of Stella today...we moved our grill to the side of our house..off the deck. I put two chairs there for my husband and me...lol Stella immediately hopped up into one..lol She would have gotten down immediately if we had told her too..but she just assumes one was for her..  I luff her


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at you, Stella! You are so spoiled


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Stella looks like she is living the good life!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't have any advice for you since I have never gotten an older poodle puppy and had to introduce it to an older spoo.

I sounds to me like you are putting a lot of good thought into this and I am sure you will find the answer that is best for you, your husband and Stella.

He certainly is a very handsome mini! _


----------

